# Is there something like this for Archery?



## P.L. Archery (Apr 14, 2005)

I don't know, but I could try to make one for you. I'm not sure how to do it fancy on the graphics on my PC, but if I can't figure that out I'll draw one by hand and scan it.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

I've seen lists, but not a chart. I'm at work and don't have it, but when I get home tonight, I'll try to find it.

One problem with a single chart for archery is that it can't take into account the tune of the bow. There are two lists, one for the archer's faults and one for bow tune problems.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

I finally found it:

http://www.centenaryarchers.gil.com.au/coaching.htm

Hope this helps
Allen


----------



## Martin Hunter (Mar 16, 2008)

I don't know if it helped jvpark, but thanks for taking the time to look for it and posting. Very informative.


----------

